# Samsung BX2450 gesperrtes OSD



## Robär (8. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

ich habe da folgendes Problem, ein neu gekaufter Samsung BX2450 lässt sich nicht über das OSD einstellen. Lediglich MagicBright lässt sich einstellen und die Informationen lassen sich einsehen, sämtliche anderen Einstellmöglichkeiten sind ausgegraut und lassen sich nicht abändern. Desweiteren steht oben rechts im OSD ein Schloss mit der Anmerkung "gesperrt".

Die Zusatzsoftware zum einstellen des Monitors ohne das OSD lässt sich nicht ausführen, egal ob im Kompabilitätsmodus oder per Administrator ausgeführt.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich das OSD entsperren kann und MagicBright abstellen kann und meine eigenen Einstellungen tätigen kann?

Das restliche System:
Win7 Ultimate x64
Catalyst 10.12
(Rest in der Signatur)

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

ÄH nein oder du schliesst den monitor mit VGA an.Digital angesteuert lässt sich nix einstellen ausser helligkeit und kontrast.Oder vielleicht noch overdrive (RTA)
Die Software funktioniert nur mit VGA anschluss und ist eigendlich überflüsssig,nimm die Grafikkarten einstellung sowie ein kalibrierungsgerät für Monitore (sehr teures gerät zum einstellen des Farbraum eines Monitors),manuell kann man  nur über den Grafikkartenmenue Desktop farbschema einstellen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Januar 2011)

Du musst 5 Sekunden auf der Menü Taste bleiben dann entsperrt sich das OSD wieder!!


----------



## Robär (8. Januar 2011)

Jau, sauber vielen Dank


----------

